# Thor’s Lawn Journal 2022/2023



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey all, long time no see.
Sold the old house and bought new march 2022.
The state of the lawn was TTTF sod (yuck) 
I striped it once and began our planning/ideas for what we was going to get done this year. 

















As you can tell we had quite the slope in the backyard and most was native grasses/weeds.
We wanted a pool so started the process of getting quotes and design ideas of what we could accomplish within our budget and the general design came out as a basic rectangular pool 13x32 with landscape and turf surround. I decided I would do all the irrigation design and turf and hired out the pool work which was to begin early May 










More to come……..


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Pool work began around May 11th and took until August for all work to be completed to the point when I could start working on irrigation and 
turf.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I decided on Tahoma31 and measured out roughly 6k sqft of turf and 7 irrigation zones. My plan for the back was to finally have a green at the bottom and rotary mow the rest. I began by digging all the irrigation trenches and also piped all downspouts to the creek at back of property.











Brought in 25 tons of usga sand to level out best I could


























It was at this point where I was beginning to feel extremely fatigued and sick as a dog. (Day before sod delivery)

Long story short I woke up the next morning (day of sod delivery) unable to do anything and tested pos for Covid (again) and was only able to lay 2 pallets of 12 that day.

I was in a scramble to find someone for the following day to lay it or lose 10 pallets worth of Tahoma31.

I was only able to drag the front yard as pictured above and had piles of sand throughout as well.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Found some guys to come lay it and they I’m sure did their best at working the piles of sand to what they believed to be acceptable, but nowhere near our standards. So days later when I looked upon what they had done I was both relieved and dismayed. I didn’t lose the grass but the amount of additional sand leveling I will need to do in the upcoming years will be unfathomable. Also I didn’t get to compact the irrigation trenches so everywhere I had them is sunken in as expected for the lack of compaction.

The weeks following, we was able to complete the river rock work and re mulched our flower beds and added a few plants (more to come next spring)

I minimized shade/slope areas as much as possible and also were able kept the turf and trenches separate. Future plans will be adding privacy trees along fence line and still have some rock/mulching to do around back shrubs and along the property line surrounding the backyard.

Temps will be dropping below freezing this week so the state of the lawn will be dormant until next spring. And most of next year will be spent continually leveling from June to August. See y’all next year


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

So glad to see you back Thor!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

That back yard hill is going to be fun to mow. Can your greens mower climb it? Look forward to watching you make it into something special that your neighbors will be baffled by!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> That back yard hill is going to be fun to mow. Can your greens mower climb it? Look forward to watching you make it into something special that your neighbors will be baffled by!


that will definitely be rotary mowed. Easy to rotary mow. The bottom will be a “green” reel mowed. But yes it will climb it. lol


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

coreystooks said:


> So glad to see you back Thor!


good to be back sir!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I want to try some Tahoma 31! Nice house and pool!


----------

